
Show HN: Gmelius 6 – Gmail just got better - xpressyoo
https://gmelius.com/?ref=hn
======
sciencerobot
I'm not sure if the privacy protection claims made by Gmelius are true.

The plugin claims that I am being tracked via tracking pixel (or other image)
embedded in emails and that the trackers know when I read my email and where I
read it from (from my IP address). Is this true? Google server attachments
through a proxy. This would prevent trackers from seeing my IP address. If
assets are cached or pre-downloaded by Google, then trackers wouldn't know
when I read their emails either.

Gmelius might even decrease privacy. The plugin includes a JavaScript file
hotlinked to inboxsdk.com. It's possible that inboxsdk.com is tracking users
this way.

~~~
xpressyoo
Hi! Regarding your tracking remark, companies such as YesWare, MailTrack,
MixMax (and so on) use pixel trackers. While such trackers are indeed made
available through a Google proxy, the caching is overridable if you pass a no-
cache header ([http://blog.movableink.com/real-time-content-and-re-open-
tra...](http://blog.movableink.com/real-time-content-and-re-open-tracking-
return-to-gmail/)). The Inbox SDK makes easier the interaction with Gmail's UI
and does not transmit or index data.

------
OJFord
[https://gmelius.com/pricing/](https://gmelius.com/pricing/)

Presumably the free tier is for one account?

    
    
       > Number of Accounts:  --
    

makes it seem like "None", but then, why would you give "Best Effort" email
support or any at all if I don't have an account :)

Would suggest "1" is clearer.

There's also a couple of sections with hashmarks but no "Coming soon/Q1/etc."
\- presumably they follow on from the last section, but it's not immediately
obvious what the hashing even means.

It also seems that you _do_ support Inbox by Gmail [1] - but I had to Google
this, after nearly dismissing Gmelius because it makes no mention of Inbox on
the site.

[1] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gmelius-for-
inbox-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gmelius-for-inbox-by-
gmai/dlbjhjnahgmigifoggidegpakbcjomgg?hl=en)

------
gravypod
Why not just write an email client that has sugar for connecting to gmail? A
lot of the gmail UI, to me, feels clunky. I switched my email client out to
RainLoop as it has all of these features and it also allows me to connect to
multiple inboxes at the same time, as well as different types of email
servers.

------
norswap
The thing I lack in GMail (or other mail clients / services for that matter):
the ability to rename conversations, as well as split/fork them according to
my wishes.

Anyone know of an alternative that does this?

~~~
xpressyoo
You can do that with Gmelius (premium tier) by enabling the so-called feature
"Edit the subject line in reply and forward".

------
spdustin
Regarding the overriding of a message's design with the theme-based reset: Are
bulk precedence messages excluded? As they are more likely to be "designed"
(and spam-laden mails using CSS obfuscation are effectively filtered already
by Gmail, and thus shouldn't be a primary concern), I would humbly suggest
excluding bulk or transactional precedence (changing styles of an invoice
could complicate a vendor's life when the "reset" version doesn't look like a
standard invoice, for example) emails from this trickery.

Are emails with certain CSS or markup designed for accessibility excluded? If
I carefully selected a high contrast design, with heavy stroke-weight fonts
because my recipient is vision impaired, or I included specific ARIA landmark
roles or other markup, and that markup's semantics are changed when the
presentation is changed ... Is Gmelius going to blindly overrule these
considered choices?

Can a user choose to exclude senders from having their styles overridden, or
themselves change the overriding style sheet? Maybe their contacts list
senders don't get overruled?

It's bad enough that ISPs inject themselves into web sites, please don't
believe that you are harmlessly changing things for the better. Unless you've
got serious design and accessibility knowledge that will ensure emails' design
intent or accessibility for disabled users aren't affected, it seems like a
needlessly complex and burdensome thing to manage.

Of course, maybe your target audience doesn't care, or knows that
accessibility is affected and proceeds anyway. I certainly don't assign
malicious intent to the extension, either way. I think it's a nice collection
of user styles/user scripts, and if I wasn't already using a different client,
I'd at least experiment with your additions (after turning off that vexatious
CSS reset, ugh, that kind of thing really bothers me).

TL;DR: Well done. Please consider using bulk/transactional precedence (used by
most legitimate commercial senders) and/or user overrides via whitelist or de-
facto lists like contacts to exclude emails from having their styles
overruled.

~~~
xpressyoo
Thanks for your comment. When a user enables the feature that homogenizes the
look of incoming emails w.r.t. its Gmail theme, Gmelius will not modify the
style of well-formatted HTML emails (e.g., invoices, newsletters, etc.).

~~~
spdustin
That's excellent news, and thanks for responding! Can you share how you
determine this threshold?

------
samet
I tried to use as a free tier user but I think Gmelius provides almost nothing
to me unless I upgrade to premium.

------
michaelmior
> Subtle highligh effect

Missing a letter there :) Looks pretty cool, although I'm pretty happy with
Gmail as-is.

~~~
gravypod
I missed that when I was reading through, good catch!

------
jrcii
I do need the "send mail later" feature, however I use Boomerang for this.

~~~
xpressyoo
In addition to our "email scheduling" feature, email follow-ups and reminders
will be soon available as well. With the latter features and other ones
Gmelius currently offers (e.g., To-do App, email trackers detection and
blocking, email templates), I'm sure your will find a place for Gmelius in
your browser...

------
bigethan
I would love it if they could add the 'trash' icon to messages in Inbox.

~~~
xpressyoo
This is on our roadmap and will be added to Gmelius for Inbox soon.

~~~
bigethan
︎

------
isnullorempty
Broke a lot of things for me like subjects not appearing and unclickable
buttons .

~~~
bgilroy26
Subject does not appear until I click a button next to the recipient field in
replies and forwards in vanilla Gmail

------
esseti
Isn't it against Google T&C?

------
rrggrr
Mixmax is my current favorite.

